# Super G+ Chassis Help?



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Yo! I need some help. I have quit a few AFX Super G+ cars with the original and brittle chassis. I understand the new cars are refered to as Super G+ N cars because they have a new gray Nylatron chassis. I've heard this material is similar to the material used for the BSRT G3 and G3R chassis. So, the question is can the new chassis be bought as bare chassis? If so, who has them?

I would like to retrofit my Super G+ fleet with the new chassis if possible. I have replaced some with the G3 chassis but those seem to limited to the stiff ones now.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

No clue Russ -- I know I got some rollers from Bud's a while back but I don't think I have seen bare chassis. Might be worth a call to Lucky Bob's.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> So, the question is can the new chassis be bought as bare chassis?


No, this is a decades plus old complaint about the Super G+. No availability of bare chassis direct from the manufacturer. But I would check Lucky Bob's anyway, he has a pretty good inventory.

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/tomy-super-g+-parts.html


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> No, this is a decades plus old complaint about the Super G+. No availability of bare chassis direct from the manufacturer.


First, thanks for the where to info; I'll call Bob the Lucky and see if the chassis he has are made of the new stuff.

Second, if the bare chassis come from the dealers disassembling roller chassis, the cost will have to be more than if the bare chassis were available straight from AFX. That is just Econ 101. So, I may be better off with converting my stable to G3R chassis and shim the stock AFX traction magnets.

This is kinda a bummer. AFX acknowledges the material issue since they changed to the new material. A few of the HT crew have had busted chassis replaced by AFX with complete rollers. I would think there would be a decent market for new material bare chassis... 

The positive thing is that Lucky Bob and BSRT are good folks.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Fyi*

Since we are ordering parts,
A nice accessory for a Tomy/AFX Super G+ chassis is a Tomy/AFX Turbo front.
They look nicer than the stock Super G+ front and match the rear rims better.
They come with the tires for $1.50 but specify black or white.

All my Super G+ chassis I have changed to the Turbo fronts.

__________________


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks SF!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

If you are going to be ordering parts from Lucky Bob's make sure you order is at least $50.
Which shouldn’t be too hard to do so you can get free shipping.

My orders are at least $150.
You know, brushes, pickup up shoes, gears, pro guide pins and...

__________________


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

SuperFist said:


> If you are going to be ordering parts from Lucky Bob's make sure you order is at least $50.
> Which shouldn’t be too hard to do so you can get free shipping.
> 
> My orders are at least $150.
> ...


No problem. If you don't have a fleet of shelf queens, you always need parts. And I do run my cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I had a few of the brittle one's that I got from Rob(buds ho)and next show I seen him at he happily replaced them for me.

Is there a tutorial here on HT on disassembeling these chassis? I never took one apart. Only because I don't really run them too much, I am a T-Jet and AFX guy myself.

Good luck rm.:thumbsup:


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

How many do you need....I have a few extra Bare SG+N chassis....


Yo!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> ...Is there a tutorial here on HT on disassembeling these chassis?


The best way is to have someone who knows how to do it show you.

Because an important part of disassembly and reassembly is knowing how to hold it in your hands.

__________________


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with Supefist. I buggered up a couple sets of parts until I got the hang of dissambly/assembly. Maybe I'm just slow... It is easier if you have a tool. 

Slotprospeedway.com had a cool tool for spreading open a Super G+ chassis and keeping it open. Can't get thier site to open today however. This one was wide enough to stand the chassis on.

BSRT also makes a tool which is wide enough to stand the chassis on. I found one at Lucky Bobs:

Page:

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/bsrt-tools.html

Picture:

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/SE-TOOL.jpg

I believe Tomy also make such a tool but it is much thinner. Can't find a photo. 

IMHO pancake chassis are a lot easier to work on than inlines that don't have a sepearate can motor (like the original Tyco Pro or Tomy Turo/SRT). Spread strawberry jam not chassis...


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*resinmonger*

Oh no, it's not necessary to have a tool like that.
There is no spreading of the chassis.
The tolerances are close but when everything is aligned properly with the motor magnets all the way forward in the timing plate it goes right together.

Starting the brush bulkhead, timing plate, armature and motor magnets assembled in on one side from the top then rocking it in on the other side.
Being careful the contact points on the brush bulkhead go in behind the shoe hangars and the rear arm bushing goes in the chassis where it's suppose to go and it's not out back by the pinion.

* And you can do a test assembly to check the armature spacing without the shoe hangars installed and to get a feel for how it goes together without having to worry about damaging the brush bulkhead.

__________________


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I disassembled I think two AFX SG+ chassis - what a pain but I was able to get everything back together. If you are going to swap the front bulkhead or arm you should get the SG+ bulkhead brush tool, however - makes installing the new part a breeze.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

1976Cordoba said:


> I disassembled I think two AFX SG+ chassis - what a pain but I was able to get everything back together. If you are going to swap the front bulkhead or arm you should get the SG+ bulkhead brush tool, however - makes installing the new part a breeze.


I have one of those tools and it works good when I can find it.
Or just take a standard size paper clip and cut it with some diagonal cutters and use that.

__________________


----------

